# obstructing sidewalk in nola



## marc (Sep 23, 2014)

I got a ticket a few years back for sitting on the sidewalk in Nola. I didn't goto court and have a warrant. Has anyone been picked up for this? I'm just wondering how much time I'm looking at doing. I've heard everything from overnight to 90 days.


----------



## PrisMiQue (Sep 23, 2014)

marc said:


> I got a ticket a few years back for sitting on the sidewalk in Nola. I didn't goto court and have a warrant. Has anyone been picked up for this? I'm just wondering how much time I'm looking at doing. I've heard everything from overnight to 90 days.


It's usually a fine from what I've seen , but that's in Cali. I think to recall the warrant u need to put urself on calendar to see the judge and take away the warrant. That way u won't be arrested randomly and u have a chance to tell the judge ur schpiel. They may give u a choice if I have to do time. I can choose a day to remand ur self or they may arrest u on spot. So be prepared. But also I know there's a statue of limitation so u maybe able to just wait it out but I m not sure how long that is and it's a bit of a gamble with ur freedom and u might get more time. 
I really think it will be a fine but like I said idk the laws there . 
Did u get an infraction or misdemeanor ?


----------



## Kim Chee (Sep 23, 2014)

That's pretty minor. Maybe try calling the court clerk and see if you can pay a fine. If you go there, you risk arrest. But, there is a chance they won't arrest you and give you a new court date since you're good enough to show. I'm not sure how it works in LA., but in some places the DA takes old, stupid shit and throws it away just because it makes sense.


----------



## Dameon (Sep 23, 2014)

Got the same charge last time I was in nola. I forget how much they wanted, but me and my girl at the timd paid a lawyer $50 and he got the charge dropped for both of us.

You could probably get the charge dropped, since it's been a few years just by pleading not guilty in court. After that long, with that minor of a charge, the officer is no longer a credible witness.


----------

